
Show HN: PZ-100 – A small JavaScript puzzle game packaged as an NPM module - JoelBesada
https://www.npmjs.com/package/pz-100
======
JoelBesada
I had this idea of building a puzzle game that you import as a module and play
inside the Node REPL. I hope that you enjoy playing it as much as I enjoyed
creating it!

